# What if bicycle clothing were a crime



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Montana lawmaker moves to ban Yoga pants and similar garments. 

Montana lawmaker calls yoga pants 'indecent exposure' - NY Daily News


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

The way the draft is written, it would be a crime for males to be topless in a public location, or viewable from a public location. I can't help but wonder - is this the best thing Montana lawmakers have to spend their time on?


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

in before move to po.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, here's the good news - from yesterday:

_"A Montana legislative panel moved to kill an indecent exposure bill Wednesday after the lawmaker who introduced it said he thinks yoga pants should be illegal.

Members of the House Judiciary Committee voted unanimously to table House Bill 365, which Rep. David Moore introduced Tuesday.
...

Although members of the committee giggled about the bill, no discussion was allowed before a voice vote to table it."_


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bozo. He's offended by naked bicyclists, so he wants to ban cameltoe pants. Non sequitur.

Anyway, it's one bozo state legislator who introduced a bill. If every one of those made national headlines there wouldn't be room for any other news.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Actually it is, in some middle east countries....For women.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know, every time I go to the grocery store I'm pretty grossed out by all the young women in running tights. They aren't nearly as hot as they think, and I'm not sure about the kind of pathology that wants to show that off to 60 year old men. I bet if I wore my running tights to the store they'd all be offended. Guess I should say "Hey, you shouldn't be looking. Perv.".


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Actually it is, in some middle east countries....For women.


I'm pretty sure it's illegal in most Arab countries for men to wear bikinis too.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, this one can wear whatever she wants to wear on a bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ibericb said:


> Well, here's the good news - from yesterday:
> 
> _"A Montana legislative panel moved to kill an indecent exposure bill Wednesday after the lawmaker who introduced it said he thinks yoga pants should be illegal.
> 
> ...


That's what usually happens when a goofy bill is proposed, from the right or the left. It dies quickly. But the mere fact of its introduction gets airplay (or netplay, anyway) so those on the other side of the aisle can fulminate for a while about what "those Rethuglicans" or those "those "Libtards" are doing, and how it's destroying the country.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Had this included the criminalization of tall socks on cyclists I could have been on board.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

ibericb said:


> The way the draft is written, it would be a crime for males to be topless in a public location, or viewable from a public location. I can't help but wonder - is this the best thing Montana lawmakers have to spend their time on?


This would totally kill Montana's tourist economy on their prestine beaches


if they were ever contemplating on creating any


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> That's what usually happens when a goofy bill is proposed, from the right or the left. It dies quickly. But the mere fact of its introduction gets airplay (or netplay, anyway) so those on the other side of the aisle can fulminate for a while about what "those Rethuglicans" or those "those "Libtards" are doing, and how it's destroying the country.


We see a lot of this in TX.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ibericb said:


> We see a lot of this in TX.


Oh, hell yes. I remember Garrison Keillor doing his show from Austin once, describing Austin as a kind of wildlife preserve for liberals in Texas. He said liberal groups all over the country owe a great debt to Austin, because legislators from elsewhere in Texas go there and see what the natives are doing, and then introduce all kinds of crazy right-wing measures to stop these outrages, which the ACLU and the like then use in their fund-raising pitches.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

bvber said:


> Those? Yes. These? No.


this started playing in my head immediately after clicking: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLb9jPuDS9Y


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> ... describing Austin as a kind of wildlife preserve for liberals in Texas.


That's a pretty good characterization. The scary part is, Austin never struck me as all that liberal. But it is Texas.

Don't forget about the creative legislation in CA. It gets really interesting if you include the local ordinance stuff, especially in San Francisco.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Every comment I have for that legislation I can't post. Not because they're profane or even not funny, but that it feels like taunting zoo animals. It's already caged and harmless, poking fun now would be abusive and might actually start garnering sympathy for the poor thing.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I figured a ridiculous bill like this would not go anywhere but it irritates me that it was even brought up. Not sure what I would do it if hit home.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> .... Not sure what I would do it if hit home.


Move, as quickly as possible.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

File this under "when Christian morals make you look like an a$$". And something tells me this is a republican too.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

serious said:


> File this under "when Christian morals make to look like an a$$". And something tells me this is a republican too.


Let's not start that sort of thing here, leave it in P.O. Otherwise, someone might bring up the Democrat in the Pa. Legislature who tried to get clay pigeons (like used in trap & skeet) added to the Endangered Species List. Stupidity knows no boundaries.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

skinewmexico said:


> I don't know, every time I go to the grocery store I'm pretty grossed out by all the young women in running tights. They aren't nearly as hot as they think, and I'm not sure about the kind of pathology that wants to show that off to 60 year old men. I bet if I wore my running tights to the store they'd all be offended. Guess I should say "Hey, you shouldn't be looking. Perv.".



Prolly wearing workout clothes not showing anything off to you. Pretty telling that you thing you both an intended audience AND judge of who should wear what.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Move, as quickly as possible.


 No, my roots are here. Maybe I would wear knickers, suspenders and a bow tie. Quit wearing my helmet and get one of those Sammy Snead hats.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> No, my roots are here. Maybe I would wear knickers, suspenders and a bow tie. Quit wearing my helmet and get one of those Sammy Snead hats.


Maybe that's the answer - change the norm of cycling attire to match that of golf, with knickers being the norm for road wear. The late, great Payne Stewart wore it well.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

One step closer to Sharia law, doing exactly what the radical Moslems want.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

CrankyCarbon said:


> This would totally kill Montana's tourist economy on their prestine beaches
> 
> 
> if they were ever contemplating on creating any


The real loss is it would pretty much kill MT's annual Testicle Festival (warning - certain pages may not be suitable for an office work environment), going for its 33rd year in 2015.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Maybe that's the answer - change the norm of cycling attire to match that of golf, with knickers being the norm for road wear. The late, great Payne Stewart wore it well.
> 
> View attachment 303655


Payne Stewart was great. What a loss.


----------

